# 2year old diagnosed type1



## Weekarly (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi there. I am just starting to reach out and came across this site. My baby was diagnosed type 1 in June this year after just turning 2yrs old. It has hit our family so much, just shattered my life completely and I am learning to cope and manage this for my baby. Need to be strong and learn so much i just feel sad inside a lot so thought I would reach out.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi and welcome. I’m so sorry you’re going through this. Please lean on the diabetes team for support and speak to the psychologist so you have somewhere safe and understanding of what you’re going through. It’s so tough in the early months after diagnosis as there is so much information to take on board and everything seems to change with growth spurts and developmental changes. The day to day management will get easier and a lot of what you’re struggling with now will just become second nature but it’s a lot to begin with. And if always feels like playing catch up as kids don’t stay the same for long enough for there to be no changes in ratios etc.

We’re here for the worries. For the ‘OMG why won’t this child just let me help them’ moments. But also for the ‘hey, I worked out the carbs in this meal purely from memory and got to eat my dinner hot’ moments.


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 30, 2021)

Oh it’s so tough in the beginning, so much to learn and it feels like your life is over, you do have to grieve.  But life isn’t over, it’s just different now, and you’ll soon get used to the new normal.  Ultimately there’s no reason why your child can’t carry on doing everything they want to do, playing with friends, going to parties, play dates, hobbies and so on.  It just takes a bit more planning and a lot of extra stuff to carry around with you!  My daughter was diagnosed at age 6, is 15 now and can hardly remember what it was like to not have diabetes, I suppose it must get her down occasionally but she usually just gets on with it and doesn’t complain much.  
Feel free to ask any questions, nothing is too silly, we were all newbies once!


----------



## Weekarly (Sep 30, 2021)

Thank you so so much I appreciate your replies and time. Yeh I think you said it there Sally it's like a grief, I totally felt that when I read that and you're right it will get easier it has done the past few months so I need to pull the big girl panties up and soldier on with this new way of life. I just feel sad for the wean and she doesn't understand everything I'm doing is to help so that's why gets frustrating and makes me feel sad and sick to my stomach for making my baby cry when I'm injecting life saving medicine but I know this will get easier too. Ok I'm off to chase karly about now to give her levimir dose for the day  thanks again really helped and glad I found this site xx


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 1, 2021)

So glad that you have found us @Weekarly 

I know it may be hard to believe at the moment but it does get easier.
keep in touch and ask any questions that you have.  We will definitely ‘get it’.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi @Weekarly, you are definitely in the right place.

As you are already noticing, it does get easier over time. Hard to believe though it is, what seems challenging and difficult now will soon be routine to the point that you don’t really notice anymore, it’s just part of normal life.

Don’t ever feel you are soft if there are days that are more difficult than usual. Again, that’s absolutely normal and part of being a parent of a child with type 1. Your daughter will probably be less bothered about it than you once she gets used to it, which she will. Being diagnosed at such an early age can be an advantage over those who are diagnosed later in life because it is the only life she will remember.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 4, 2021)

Sounds like you are both getting on amazingly well @Weekarly

Keep asking away with any questions as they arise, or simply vent and let off steam any time you need to


----------

